# New Chapter



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, this is a new chapter in Fitty's life.

As you saw in the last entry of my last journal, our IVF did not work.  We're disappointed and it's sad, but we've prayed on it, we will try again and we're taking a new approach.  But for now, my goal is to lose some weight.  That cycle put about 13 (if not more) pounds on me.  I don't mind being fat, if there's an 8 lb. baby in my belly, but if not, Fitty likes being fit.

New supps, new diet, new workouts!  I might even treat myself and go buy myself a new sports bra or somethin'!!   

If anyone wants to help, give me advice, give me a workout plan, give me a diet plan, give me crap, lend me your prayers, or just plain say "hey", I'm here, I'm open and I'm ready.  I need to get healthy!  I WILL get healthy and I will be favored!

Stay tuned...much love to all my buds
Tam

Oh P.S., if you want to check out what happened with the IVF and all, check out the blog, I think you all have it, but let me know if you don't.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Kiddo, 

I read your blog about your struggles with IVF.  This is going to sound corny, but if you love each other enough, you can get thru anything.  I am a firm believer in that.  Yes, I know, I am a  , but that's how I feel...

I'll keep you in my prayers and will drop by here once in a while to offer you my support, because that's really all I can do, as I am not one to criticize anyone's workout...

Be positive, pray hard and love each other, everything else is just gravy....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwww thanks so much hun, I appreciate that.  Yes I do love my hubby and we're totally fine with the direction our lives are going.

I do appreciate all of your kind words, and you're not a dork


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Nop, not a dork.....Geek, Dweeb, Doofus...that's more like it....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh yeah....the day!
7:ish -- Woke up
Supps
B/fast: Total cereal w/ 1/2 banana, skim milk
Drinking the new pomegranate Crystal Light, you should try it.
Lunch: Turkey and 1 slice swiss on 7 grain bread, applesauce, water
Snack: Yogurt
Supps
Workout: Probably do about 30 minutes cardio this after work.
Dinner: ?? Don't know yet.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2007)

Heya Fitty...sorry to hear your last run wasn't successful.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for next time.

Pomegranate?  That sounds gooooood.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Fingers crossed, Prayers and many thoughts Sister Fitty!!!
Do not give up!!!
My wife and I tried for 2 solid years, and NOTHING!!!
We both had given up but neither said so.....................
Then all of a sudden on Christmas Eve 2000, she was pregnant, I'm misty eyed now just thinking about it!!! Pray on it and Pray some more, GOD speed you and yours my Friend, my heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fingers crossed, Prayers and many thoughts Sister Fitty!!!
> Do not give up!!!
> My wife and I tried for 2 solid years, and NOTHING!!!
> We both had given up but neither said so.....................
> Then all of a sudden on Christmas Eve 2000, she was pregnant, I'm misty eyed now just thinking about it!!! Pray on it and Pray some more, GOD speed you and yours my Friend, my heart goes out to you!!!


 

Hey Arch, that's a very touching story and it gives hope to all those who have struggled and are struggling to have kids.  As I told you earlier Fitty, don't dispair, good things happen to good people (I am full of cliches) and the power of prayer (Arch, bear witness.... please...) is something that I am a believer on (no, I am not here to spread any religious anything...).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys!  I am a total believer in the power of prayer and positive thinking as well!

Although it has been almost 5 years that we've been trying, I know it will happen in God's time.  The whole IVF cycle really wasn't that bad to go through, so I feel blessed that we didn't have a rough go of it.  I don't "KNOW" that things are going to be fine next time around.  The only thing I can do is continue to be positive and pray on it.  When the Lord is ready for us to have a baby, we'll get one.  I know we will not be forgotten.  And if it is not in his plan for us to get pregnant, then I shall be happy to continue my life with my boys that I have and with my husband and with my life.

OK, OK.....I'll get off now.

The day:
Woke about 7-ish
Coffee on the way to work
Supps
B/fast: Oatmeal w/ fresh blueberries, more coffee (yes, it's black. I don't like cream and sugar in my coffee)
Snack:
Supps
I plan to workout at lunch
Lunch: turkey sandwich on 7Grain w/ lettuce and tomato, pomegranate Crystal Light
Snack:
Dinner:

I'll update more later....oh wait, can you edit these posts anymore????  I don't see the "edit" button anymore.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, I did workout yesterday after work.  20 minutes on the eliptical.  Yeah me!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey hottie!
Sorry that didn't work out for you...I was hoping for you to get FLUFFY! 
Glad to see the optimism!
Oh...and seeing as nobody else has brought it up..I will....we are going to require pics of this new sports bra. Pics of you wearing it..and of course..the pics of you....not wearing it... 

Hope you are doing geat!
mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive Burner!    This is the one I think I might buy!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

As a fellow follower of Bevo and a man who remembers the tears of loss at our first attempt to get preggers ... you have me very best wishes for you and your hubby's successful endeavor to build a family.  That 13 pounds?  Pfffffffttt ... you be losin' that in no time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awww thanks Bone!   
I appreciate that so much!

Yeah, 13 lbs really isn't a lot, but on my 4'10" frame, it looks like I've gained 30.  But thas okay, it'll go quickly.  I know how to get rid of it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yo, yo, yo, yo!  

Isn't it amazing how quickly time really does go by?  I made a commitment to get my health and fitness back on Monday.  Now I know that was only 3 days ago.  But it _WAS_ 3 days ago.  Three days and I've worked out twice already.  I am so proud of myself!  

I just keep thinking that these goals of weight loss are really measured in weeks.  We think; "I have so and so weeks before Summer", "I want to lose so and so many pounds in 6 weeks".  I say this because, my first week is nearly over.  

5:30 - Wake
Supps
30 minutes cardio this morning
Protein Shake on the way to work
Hardboiled eggs and 1 slice ww toast, black coffee
Turkey Sandwich w/ veggies
Don't know what's for dinner yet, so we'll leave it at that.

I'll ask one more time -- what happened to the edit button on here?  It's like on there for like, 10 seconds after you submit your post and then it's like gone...for like, forever.  (You like the "likes", don't you...admit it!  )

I found this Muscle Milk-n-Oats at the gym.  Have you guys seen this stuff?  I'll try to post a pic.  Anyway...I think I will try that for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yo, yo, yo, yo!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how quickly time really does go by? I made a commitment to get my health and fitness back on Monday. Now I know that was only 3 days ago. But it _WAS_ 3 days ago. Three days and I've worked out twice already. I am so proud of myself!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Kiddo, Congrats on your first week so far!!!
I am happy to see that you are so gung ho about this...Keep it up...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks hun!  I appreciate the support!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen the Milk and Oats, but never tried it.  Let us know what you think!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll def let you know tomorrow.  Here's the low down on it:
1 cup
300 calories
6g Fat
5mg Cholesterol
180mg Sodium
34g Carbs
4g Sugars
2g Soluble Fiber
2g Insoluble Fiber
30g Protein


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK Py, here's the scooby on that Muscle Milk N Oats!

It's actually pretty good.  I think it might be better if you get the regular flavor.  The flavor I got was vanilla bean and it was kinda icky.  I added blueberries to mine and ended up only eating about 2/3 of it.  

Woke 6:30ish
Didn't workout this morning, didn't sleep well last night. 
Workout will be boot camp at 12:30 today

No more trying to add meals in my journal, with no edit button I can't actually "edit" my posts if the need be.

More later, hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mornin' all!    Day 5 of diet/workout!  Woo Hoo!!


15 minutes on treadmill
10 minutes on stepmill

2 sets ham curls 35#
Butt blasters

I want to be really honest and on track with this new program...because I'd like to see results as soon as I can.   So being honest, I have to tell you guys:  I am sick of my ass!  It has never been ugly and soft and right now there are more ripples on my ass than on the Carribean Ocean  

It's a-freakin-mazing what a month and a half off will do to your body!!!

Just go ahead and stick a fork in me!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Mornin' all!  Day 5 of diet/workout! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> 
> 15 minutes on treadmill
> ...


 
Hey kiddo, don't lose focus and don't dispair. You are a beautiful woman with a great disposition. You are not doing justice to yourself by feeling this way, if you look today the way that you looked in the pictures that you had in your gallery, you have nothing to worry about. 

I assure you, I go thru the same thing with my wife. Sometimes she's unhappy because of the way she "perceives herself to look like" when in reality I find her to be more beautiful and desirable than I did when I first married her 10 years ago. I tell her that same thing every day, and as she gets older, in my view she gets better. I am sure your husband feels EXACTLY the same way and he's not "just saying it" when he tells you that. Ask him and you'll see...

Either way, keep up the good work and don't think of short term, think of long term better...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I can see me asking him, "am I more beautiful today than when you married me"?  Hahahahahah....why don't you email him for me and tell him to speak up? 

No, just kidding, he's a wonderful man and I know he loves me.  He actually told me this morning he was proud of me for getting back into working out.  He said I have done really well this week.

You're so awesome fan!   I just love the positivity that comes from you and from everyone else here.  You all really know how to make a girl feel special.

Off to grab some tuna fish!!  Be back later


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh yeah, I can see me asking him, "am I more beautiful today than when you married me"? Hahahahahah....why don't you email him for me and tell him to speak up?
> 
> No, just kidding, he's a wonderful man and I know he loves me. He actually told me this morning he was proud of me for getting back into working out. He said I have done really well this week.
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, in my house, the way it works is:  "since Anthony (my youngest) was born, I have gotten fat and ugly, look at me..."  My response?  Well, it's the one I wrote in my earlier post...I use my own invention, THE TONY POINT SYSTEM (Tony = Fantasma) 

If you tell him how you are feeling (which you may have already) right now (what you posted above), I am sure he will give you a similar thing to what I said in my earlier post.  You did say he's a wonderful man and loves you very much, so give the guy a chance to shine.......

Truth is, I really like to see people suceed, especially those that have gone thru tough times.  IVF is not an easy process to go thru, especially for the woman, who has the blunt of the treatment.  For us guys is just uncomfortable, for you gals, I can't even begin to imagine.  I know a little about it but I have not seen the process first hand, so I can't tell you that everything is going to be allright, but if I can at least make you smile on a Friday afternoon (Miami time), then I am happy... 

Also, you remind me of my wife in many ways, except for maybe the height.  I think you said you were 4'10 and she is 5'6 or 5'7 (Part of my point system is I don't have to remember her height and weight, I just have to remember dates and cook some).  Since you do remind me of her, I want to hear that you are happy....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2007)

You are too much Tony!  Stop it!

He doesn't need too many chances to shine, he's great and shines all on his own!  He really is wonderful and he knows how I feel about myself right now, that's why he gives great little comments like telling me how wonderful I've done this week.  He knows that makes me more motivated.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You are too much Tony! Stop it!
> 
> He doesn't need too many chances to shine, he's great and shines all on his own! He really is wonderful and he knows how I feel about myself right now, that's why he gives great little comments like telling me how wonderful I've done this week. He knows that makes me more motivated.


 

That's good enough for me then....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Sister Fitty, keep your chin up and heart light!!! Your doin Great imo!!! I will work on somethin and get back to you asap ok my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I want to be really honest and on track with this new program...because I'd like to see results as soon as I can.   So being honest, I have to tell you guys:  I am sick of my ass!  It has never been ugly and soft and right now there are more ripples on my ass than on the Carribean Ocean
> 
> It's a-freakin-mazing what a month and a half off will do to your body!!!
> 
> Just go ahead and stick a fork in me!



Hey Fitty 

I know how you feel and I took even more time off than you did.  However with so much on my plate right now I'm happy if I get in the gym once a week.  I'm hoping once I get my house and land, I will be able to workout more even if it is just by working on the house or land.   I am sooo looking forward to being able to plant an actual garden this year instead of a planter garden.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Tam! I'm so sorry to hear that the IVF didn't not work, I know how much you guys want it too. I will keep you in my prayers!!! I am so proud of you for working out!
Remember your beautiful, inside and out!!! Total Hottie! keep up the great work!!!
Take care sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2007)

Dev and Stacey, thanks for stopping by!  I just love you guys, no matter how many times we fall off the wagon, take a break for a month or two or three, have a pizza, don't workout, have problems in our marriages, leave jobs, find new jobs, lose our dogs, fight with our friends -- no matter what happens to each and every one of us, we're all still here for each other.

I'm not sure I know of any other "group" out there where the lot of us don't even know each other and we still find time to log on to tell our friends that we're here for each other and still be supportive.

I wish we could all form some sort of "Ironmagazine Group Party".  It would be so cool if everyone could meet up with each other somewhere like every other year or something.

OH SPEAKING OF SUPPORT AND STUFF!!!  
GUESS WHAT????
GUESS WHAT????

I lost 3 pounds this week!

How's that for support and a goal getter attitude?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 10, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Dev and Stacey, thanks for stopping by! I just love you guys, no matter how many times we fall off the wagon, take a break for a month or two or three, have a pizza, don't workout, have problems in our marriages, leave jobs, find new jobs, lose our dogs, fight with our friends -- no matter what happens to each and every one of us, we're all still here for each other.
> 
> I'm not sure I know of any other "group" out there where the lot of us don't even know each other and we still find time to log on to tell our friends that we're here for each other and still be supportive.
> 
> ...


 

That is awesome Fitty...3 pounds is more than a great start...and you were worried...

Speaking of Goal getter, back a few years ago I met up with Ivonne (Goal Getter) while she lived in Miami.  She's a great gal, and a credit to IM, one of the many.

You keep it up, and don't dispair, as you said, you fall off the wagon, we'll do out best to get you back on.  If you don't want on, tha's Ok too, we'll be there to help you get on it...

Cheers!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Sending you a PM Sister Fitty, let me know!!! GOD speed you and yours my Friend!!!
FANTASTIC on the 3 pounds too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2007)

Had a great weekend!  We went riding both Saturday and Sunday.

I have another motorcycle battle wound, Mike.  You'll love it.  I'll try to upload a pic -- 6 stitches!!

I was sitting on the bike (stopped) just talking to the hubby, we'd just come down a hill and some guy on a doon-buggy comes by and he starts going "I'm sorry, I don't have any brakes, I don't have any brakes".  I was at a stop, so I was yielding to him and I thought he was just gonna turn and go around.....nooooo!  He runs right into my front tire and knocks me over and knocks the bike on top of me.  Nice little scrap I'm thinking as blood is running down my leg soaking my sock.  No, I go back over to the trailer, clean it up and see that it does need stitches.  So I drive up to the ER and get it done!  Oh well...what a girl won't do to have fun!! 

Hope you're all well.  I gotta go get breakfast!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Had a great weekend! We went riding both Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I have another motorcycle battle wound, Mike. You'll love it. I'll try to upload a pic -- 6 stitches!!
> 
> ...


 
Ouch, that, as the kids say, really had to suck...
I hope you heal quickly...

Adios...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Tony!  It doesn't hurt that bad, so I will go to the gym in the morning since I didn't go this morning for not sleeping well last night.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's a pic of the moto stitches!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Tam! You are So Right about how we are all here for each other! I love this website so much, I just wish I could access it at work to be on here more! I'm always reading about you and Burner and the original gang! I pray for you all the time, Your my friend... and I'm so lucky to have you as my friend!    

Congrats on the 3lbs!! WOOHOO! Thats great! Keep up the hard work. OUCH! That motorcycle womb looks bad girl!!! Yikes!!!! Take care of yourself! I hope you get better! 

Hope you have a great Tuesday! I just got done running 2 miles with my dogs...need to go eat dinner. Take care!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your incident Sister Fitty, you want I should "Smite" him??? LOL, Speedy recovery, did you get my PM, and did it make sense???


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice scar!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice scar!


 
Yup, all that will do is make you intriguing.....   You know, knife fight?  rodeo injury? motorcycle racing injury?  Fighting a pack of wild boars?  noboddy knows...
Nothing wrong with scars, though, they add character.......

Please, don't do as I do.  Don't pop a stitchworking out.  I have been known to do moronic things like that...used to anywasy...

Brother Arch will smite him for you, you know that, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I will allow Sir Arch to smite him!  Me thinks that would be the best course of action!  

Yeah, I'm thinking I'll get two eyes tattooed on my leg above that scar, so it will turn out looking like a smilie face!  What do you guys think about that?

All is well, I slept in this morning, no gym.  I'll try to go later this afternoon.  Gotta go get breakfast now!  Be back later.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Arch, yes I got your email and it makes perfect sense to me.  Will probably start tomorrow actually.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Good Stuff Sister Fitty, Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, I either turned my alarm off this morning or I just plain forgot to set it last night.  I didn't wake up until 6:30 this morning!  Oh well, I brought all of my stuff so I will workout after work today.  I'd do it at lunch but I already have an appointment for acupuncture today at 11:30.

Oh guess what?  We're going to a guitar show in April!  I can't wait.  We're probably going to try to buy something.  We're getting into "other" types of investments rather than just stocks/mutual funds and investments of that sort.

I've been all over EBay to try to find stuff, but so far have not come up with anything.  I'm really interested in Fender items if anyone has anything or knows where something good is....let me know.

Ok, off to get my oatmeal.  Hope you're all doing well


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK, I either turned my alarm off this morning or I just plain forgot to set it last night. I didn't wake up until 6:30 this morning! Oh well, I brought all of my stuff so I will workout after work today. I'd do it at lunch but I already have an appointment for acupuncture today at 11:30.
> 
> Oh guess what? We're going to a guitar show in April! I can't wait. We're probably going to try to buy something. We're getting into "other" types of investments rather than just stocks/mutual funds and investments of that sort.
> 
> ...


 

Just a thought, have you given Craigslist a shot?  Good source and I am liking it lately more than ebay...

You have PM by the way...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2007)

Now you have PM

Yeah, I've looked on Craigs List.  Haven't found anything worth it


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Now you have PM
> 
> Yeah, I've looked on Craigs List. Haven't found anything worth it


 
Have you only looked in in your surrounding area?  It would be interesting to find out in places like New Orleans, or even Miami....Sometimes people are willing to ship if you pay shipping...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been looking all over Cali, and Texas.  I will look in NO, that might be a good idea


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2007)

Morning darlin 

Just poking my head in to see what's what ... and I see you are again overcoming disappointments with a shining attitude.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2007)

OH!    it might be a good idea if I actually write about my diets and workouts, huh?

Chapter 2 - Verse 2 - Day 4
Yesterday on my way to the gym I had one of those Rock Star drinks.  You know the one in the blue can, the Low Carb one?  Did you know that thing has like 1000mg of Taurine.  Isn't Taurine sugar?  If so, can I sue Rock Star, because the can clearly boasts NO SUGAR and the label actually does say Sugar..... 0 grams!  

Don't get me wrong, that stuff is good and it DOES give you a boost of energy, but if there's no sugar in there, I'll be a monkey's uncle.

On to the subject at hand.  Workout yesterday was so-so.  I didn't get to my lifting because I only did cardio.  I did about 25 minutes and then abs.
Today I plan to lift!  It will probably be after work today.  I have a meeting this morning, then I plan to go get my nails done, then I have a meeting this afternoon.

Oh, oh, oh, oh!  Speaking of my meeting this afternoon.  I may be getting a new job too.  I may be going to our new location.  I hope so at least.  I would love to be able to go over there.  I think I will because they were asking for volunteers to go over there and I volunteered.  They are holding meetings today with one of our physicians that is going to be our director out there.  I'm ready for a change.  I just do not feel like I'm making a difference here.  I don't feel like I'm participating or part of the team over here anymore.  PLUS -- things are changing over here, everyone sees it and no one likes it.  Our management is horrible and they are making one bad hire after another.

Anyway, I'll probably know something later this afternoon and I can report back in and let you guys know what happened.  Either way, if I don't go to our new facility, I'll be leaving soon.  Hopefully at least -- I'm waiting to hear back from a 2nd interview that I went on, on Friday.  I'd be excited it they offered that job to me too.

OK, enough about that.  Time to do eat my oatmeal and get some more coffee.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> Morning darlin
> 
> Just poking my head in to see what's what ... and I see you are again overcoming disappointments with a shining attitude.



Hi sweetie!  Yep, disappointments abound, but I have the attitude that things happen for a reason and things happen because it is what is written for me.  I'm certain that we will have a baby someday.  I might have to steal one like in Raising Arizona...    No, it's going to be when it is right in God's timing.  Every disappointment makes us stronger.

But, in the meantime, get my sexy bod back and enjoy life!


----------



## emunah (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey...I'm just checking your journal for the first time.  I"m also dealing with IF...could I have a link to your blog?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I've been looking all over Cali, and Texas. I will look in NO, that might be a good idea


 

New Orleans, the birthplace of the blues (maybe?) and a very musical city...you never know....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey girl! Good Luck with your meeting today!!!! I hope you get to move to the new location! 
Have a great day! I'm off today- going to get highlights! 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey guys-- I meant to ask-- Is that true about the Energy drink with the Taurine in it?? Is that really Sugar? OMG! I drink a low carb Monster EVERY morning... Hmmm????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2007)

If there's HONESTLY no sugar in that thing, I send everyone a can of the stuff.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2007)

I totally banned sodas from my life, however, whenever I am taking a drive to Disney World with the children I make sure I drink 1 Red Bull (Taurine) and I guess if that has sugar, I'll take it.  It keeps me from falling asleep on the road (boring as hell road) and keeps my family safe...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm? Well I'm with you Tam-- they should not say no sugar if it has it in it!!!! 

How was your meeting? 
Have a great Friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Stacey, hey lollipop!  The meeting was good.  I will probably know something next week.  They have to get through the rest of the people that have volunteered to go out there and then will let everyone know.

I'm sure everything will go just fine!  I will certainly be sure to let everyone know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Friday morning, weigh in!  I've lost another pound. That's 4pounds total!  I'm so excited 

I can't wait till next week and can really get to working out!  

I get my stitches out on Monday and I can't wait.  They are starting to bother the hell out of me!  A little small piece of it looks really puffy, I hope it's not infected.  One of my doctors is going to take them out for me, so I'm sure he'll look at it for me.  It doesn't hurt and isn't red or anything, so I really don't think it's infected, but the puffiness kinda concerns me.

OK, going to get my oatmeal now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Friday morning, weigh in! I've lost another pound. That's 4pounds total! I'm so excited
> 
> I can't wait till next week and can really get to working out!
> 
> ...


 

That is awesome...and you aren't even working out now... 
No worries about the puffiness.  Nothing you can't handle, although I don't think it's infected....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Tone....Tone Loc!!!  OMG, how long has it been since you've heard that name??  

I actually only worked out twice this week.  My diet hasn't been stellar but compared to what I had been doing, it's been pretty stellar!  I've been eating mostly veggies and fruits and really watching what I eat at night.

I can't wait to get back to running next week after the stitches come out.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey Tone....Tone Loc!!! OMG, how long has it been since you've heard that name??


 
LOL, a week ago when an old buddy of mine called me on the phone... 
You would think I'd get tired of it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bring that *funky cold medina*!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Bring that *funky cold medina*!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

FANTASTIC, 4 pounds!!! Great job Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

6 pound as of Saturday!!!

I am so excited and even more motivated now!

OK, gotta go get some work done and get some oatmeal now.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  BBL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, Saturday I did my first full body!  Actually it was more like a full "lower" body.  But it was good!  I just did cardio and abs this morning.  I will get to the full body workout that you gave me on Tuesday Arch.  Thanks again, you are such a great friend!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> 6 pound as of Saturday!!!
> 
> I am so excited and even more motivated now!
> 
> OK, gotta go get some work done and get some oatmeal now. Hope everyone had a great weekend. BBL


 

HOLY CRAP!!!!! 6 pounds.....sorry, I just think that's awesome and couldn't help myself...Keep it up kiddo...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Tony!  I'm so excited about it and have been thinking that now that the weather is getting better here, I might try to include two-a-days about twice a week.
I just love to go running or for a walk on our campus at lunchtime.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh yeah, Saturday I did my first full body!  Actually it was more like a full "lower" body.  But it was good!  I just did cardio and abs this morning.  I will get to the full body workout that you gave me on Tuesday Arch.  Thanks again, you are such a great friend!



  Good stuff, glad I could help my Friend!!!

Also...................... 6 pounds!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2007)

Chapter 2 -- Verse 2 -- Day 9

 I feel like I'm runnin' around like a chicken with  my head cut off!  Things have been so busy.

Well, I found out that I did not get that job that I was waiting on.  I am a firm believer in that things happen for a reason. _[bear with me, let me do some 'splaining here]_ I wondered anyway if I really wanted that job - the CEO that I would've been working for is severly ADD.  There was even talk from the other people that he worked with/that I interviewed with, that even they couldn't get him to settle down long enough to make a decision.  I interviewed with him the first time almost a month and a half ago.  The second interview I had with him was the 9th and he just made a decision yesterday that he was going to utilize the girl that's been temping for him.  Well, that girl was his partner's executive admin.  So, if he does that, then I will get the chance to interview for that position for his partner.   I still wonder if that company is even where I'm supposed to be.

Oh well, I have another iron in the fire.  Did I tell you guys that I may get the chance to go to our new facility?  Hopefully I'll hear something on that later this week or next week.  Hopefully that will work out!  I'll let you guys know of course.

Now, onto the diet/exercise.  All has been good.  Last night, I had baked tilapia, green peas and three-cheese pasta.  I didn't eat any pasta, I put a little on my plate though, but PURPOSELY ate all of my peas and fish first!  I knew once I finished my fish and peas, I would not be hungry anymore and would not want the pasta.  It was (1) to make myself ignore the "bad" foods and (2) to prove to myself that if I ate the good foods first, I would not want the bad stuff.  Catch my drift???
I slept in this morning and didn't get up to workout.  I do plan to workout this afternoon though.

Oh, Oh, Oh    You guys have to try the new Smart Start Healthy Heart Cinnamon Raisin cereal!  I know some of you are not proponates of cereals, but this one is really good, quite healthy, contains oat bran, has 410mg potassium and low sodium and lowers both cholesterol and blood pressure.  It's pretty darn good!

OK, now that I've written you all a book, I'll get outta here!  Hope everyone is doing good today!

P.S., yes I have a lot of energy today....hubby better eat his Wheaties today!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my, sister Fitty, you go Girl!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, lots was going on yesterday.  That's for sure!!!

Today?  Not so much!

I had to reset my clock last night and I set it for an hour ahead (for some dumb reason)   So, when my alarm clock went off at 5:30, it was really 4:30.  I went into the kitchen to get some water, saw that it as only 4:30 on the microwave and laid down on the couch, thinking that I would get up in an hour -- nooooo!  I slept until I heard hubby's alarm clock go off at 6:40!  Damn!  I really wanted to get up this morning and go workout too!

Oh well, I go to acupuncture today at lunch or I would go workout at lunch, so I think I'll just go workout after work again today.

Question:  Is anyone using the BSN Dessert protein, Cellmass, Nitrix, or N.O.-Xplode?  I bought the Dessert protein this morning and the Endorush.  I can't wait to use the Endorush this afternoon.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2007)

No-explode im a huge huge fan of.......and you have to tell me about the DVD of the secret and if its worth buying....the book is amazing and WAKE UP early lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll definitely let you know how it is.

I need to WAKE UP.  I'm working on my second cup of green tea...I think I need to go get a little of that Endorush!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2007)

green tea is where its at....i sometimes take No-explode b4 tests cuz it wakes me up and gives me a mental boost or so i think it does anyway let me know on the movie thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've ordered the Thermonex, but the Cheaters Relief is on backorder.  I think I'll check back later on.  I'm not sure I want to order that product right now anyway.  I think I'll stick with the Dessert Protein and the Thermonex.

Diet has been good so far today.  Protein shake, eggs, chicken and sweet potato.  Planning on lean beef, salad and veggies tonight after workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Whats up Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2007)

All is well, probably going to go home though as soon as I get a little bit of work done.  I'm not feeling well, my allergies are killing me!  I've taken everything too: Mucinex, Advil Cold & Sinus, NyQuil, Tylenol Allergy Complete, Allegra!!!  Nothing is helping.  

I got no sleep last night either, so I think I'm going to go home soon.

I'll quit crying now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2007)

Morning all!  
Chapter 2 -- Verse 2 -- Day 12

I gotta tell ya, I'm really liking this BSN Lean Dessert Protein!  It is good!!    I mix blueberries in it and that's been my breakfast with some fresh strawberries for the past two days.

Yesterday I did go home early and slept for about 2 hours.  When I woke up I felt tons better and decided I would go workout.  I did 30 minutes cardio and then some leg stuff.  
I still have yet to do my full body workout that Sir Arch gave me...but I will get to it [ _sorry Arch_ ]

I plan to get to that possibly tomorrow.  I plan to do some extra cardio this afternoon at lunchtime.  If it's not raining, I may take a jog to the bank, just about a mile down the road.  That would be good = two miles!

Talk to you guys later...I have lots to do today after being out 1/2 day yesterday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Best Wishes Sister Fitty, hope you get some sleep and feel better SOON!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey girl! Congrats on losing weight!!! YOUR Kicking some serious but! I'm so happy for U!  Sorry u didn't get the job, but I think the same way as you...everything happens for a reason!  I hope u are having a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2007)

Hope u feel better girl! Get some rest!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am feeling much, much better!  The boys raced yesterday, Donnie got a medal!!!  I was so surprised because it was his first race in like a year!  As soon as we get pictures, I'll post one.  Brandon didn't do so well, but I'm not disappointed. He had fun and that's all that matters!  And like I said...it was their first race in over a year.

We may be racing next weekend too!  Not sure yet.

Other than racing and riding, we did nothing this weekend, which was good because I was so tired.  And I woke up tired again this morning!  No, I did not workout this morning.  I do plan to workout this afternoon at lunch.  I think I may take a run down to Whole Foods (if it's not raining).

Talk to you guys later...got a lot of work to do and I need to go get my shake made.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 26, 2007)

did you watch that dvd yet ms. fit?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh no!  I wanted to watch it this weekend, but the race and riding took up all weekend....so, we'll try to watch it this week.

How's the book?


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 26, 2007)

book is awesome


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2007)

hey lady!
Guess I missed out on something here?
Hoe you are doing great!
wanna see those race pics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2007)

Chapter 2 - Verse 2 - Day 16
OK, did I tell you guys last Wednesday that my hubby and I started a little weight loss contest?  I don't think I did, but I can't remember....

Anyway, we started last Wednesay and said the first person to get to 7 pounds got a new pair of jeans from the other person.  Well, here we are only 6 days from the start and my hubby says last night that he already lost 5 pounds!  I've only lost 2!

Oh well -- I'm happy to just be losing!  I think I could lose more if I were working out more.  I did not workout yesterday, but am working out today at lunch.  Maybe even workout a little after work too depending on how much cardio I get in at lunchtime.

I should start stickin' my finger down my throat.

I'm rambling --  I guess I need to go get my protein shake.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2007)

my parents did that same bet but they did percentages so it would be fair


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey girlie,

Good job on the weight loss and on your outlook, stay positive...
I would not do that bet with my wife, because I know that if I really wanted to, I would lose it much faster.  I have more fat than she does and I know that when we start losing the weight, I have a lot more water weight than she does.

It just wouldn't be fair.  However, if we maybe bet something like a plasma TV or the kind against a Coach or Tous purse, maybe....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah, he definitely has more to lose overall....but he can so much as not eat a pop-tart at night and lose 45 pounds.  I so much as eat a peppermint and gain 45 pounds.  If I just had more motivation to workout than I do, I would lose more too.

Besides, my jeans cost more than his do!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Tam! That sounds like a fun contest between u and Brad! I hope u win! Kick some but girl! 
Have a great day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2007)

Girl, he's kickin' my ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Put some weight gainer into his protein mix!!!  


Best Wishes in your contest my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2007)

Arch!!!!!  I've said it before, but I will say it again....You sir, are a GENIUS!  I should either do that or put sugar in there!  

Speaking of nutrition!    I need help!
I'm so tired of seeing others' journals say:
blah blah grams protein
blah blah grams carbs
blah blah grams fat

I WANT TO KNOW *EXACTLY* WHAT YOU'VE EATEN.  

Okay, yes I'm one of those people that when it comes to following a program, I need to know exactly what to eat.  I think I do well, but half the time I just feel like I'm fumbling around and I KNOW I don't get enough protein.

Supposed to go to acupuncture today, but I'm gonna skip it and go workout at lunch instead.  I really need to do some upper body work and get in some extra cardio.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2007)

I ended up working out after work yesterday.  It was good though because for the first time in a long time I actually went into the weight room and did some weights.  *It felt so good too!*

I did shoulders only and 15 minute run on the treadmill and then abs.  Boy, my shoulders are feeling it this morning too!  

It is supposed to rain today, but if it isn't raining at about lunchtime, I'm going to take another jog today.  If it's raining, I'll reserve my workout for after work again today.  I really need to stop this working out after work business and start back getting up in the mornings and going in.  

Gotta go get my breakfast!

Hope you guys are all having a great Thursday so far!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 29, 2007)

Im sitting in glass being bored......so did u put that sugar in his shakes yet ....lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why are you sitting in a glass?  And, I wanna see, take a picture for me!

No, but I'm gonna do that tonight before he gets home...


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I ended up working out after work yesterday. It was good though because for the first time in a long time I actually went into the weight room and did some weights. *It felt so good too!*
> 
> I did shoulders only and 15 minute run on the treadmill and then abs. Boy, my shoulders are feeling it this morning too!
> 
> ...


 
Great to hear you are in such good spirits kiddo....
I didn't work out with weights yesterday, well, sorta' did, but still it felt so good, it was exhilarating.....IKeep up the good work....


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 29, 2007)

whoops in class is what i meant


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2007)

TGIF

Hubby is supposed to bring the Challenger home today!  I hope he does.  I do miss that car.

leaving work a little today -- going to help my brother get an account opened and he's giving me some cash! 

Got my shoes re-tipped today!!  I'm so excited!  I love shoes -- shoes ROCK!

Hope you all have a great weekend...I'm sure I will!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2007)

hey hottie!
re-tipped shoes? what...w/ duct tape??? 
HA! I crack myself up....
So, you liked that pic I sent? we had a good storm in the mtns the past couple days....Pikes Peak is ALL white...and not sure if the pic was clear enough to show, but all the trees along the front range were 'frosted'. 
IF...I do end up moving to Phoenix...I am gonna miss that...

Gonna go cruisin' w/ the top off? The car...not you....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2007)

I did get the picture -- I miss CO.  Boy, what I wouldn't give to be in Manitou right now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2007)

check out my rockin' shoes


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Sister Fitty, nice shoes!!! Hope all is well and ENJOY the weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Sir Arch!!  You are definitely worthy!  Any man that can tell a woman "nice shoes" definitely ROCKS!!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  

I did not workout this morning because I worked in our backyard yesterday for 4 hours...planting flowers, cleaning up the tropicana beds, putting down mulch, hauling around bags of mulch and pea gravel.  My booty, legs and shoulders are *SO* sore today!

Hope you guys are all doing well...I need to go get food now!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like all is well in Fittyland!!!
GODspeed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2007)

Why is that just when you get back on your diet and your workout routine, someone has a party that you MUST attend and you eat like crap?    I ate so much, I better eat nothing but broccoli and an apple at dinner tonight.

Plus, it's so flippin' hot in my office.  My boss (who is next door to me) controls the thermostat and keeps it so hot in his office -- I think he must be so freakin' cold all the time.

I'll be doin' my workout _AGAIN _after work today.  I did not even hear my alarm go off this morning.  And my supplements better be at my house when I get home.

OK, I'll quit bitchin' now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

Chapter 2 - Verse 2 - Day 24

WOW!!! 24 days since I started this new deal. I think I've done really well.  I've lost a total of about 7 or 8 pounds since then and I'm proud of myself.

The little contest with my hubby is still going on.  I've lost only 4 [of our goal 7 pounds], but I think my hubby has gained a pound or two back!  He was kickin' my ass in the beginning, but I think I may end up with that new pair of jeans afterall.

I had a great workout this morning, and I'll post it after lunch as my log is in my car!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome, now go get those jeans Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  Sounds like things are going well!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Girlie, sorry I haven't been by much to lend support, but I have had my plate a bit full.
I am so glad you are winning now.  Don't rub it in just yet.  Keep quiet and when you win, rub it in until you get home after buying your jeans  

Bye


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2007)

Oatmeal and egg whites this morning!  I'm feeling so much better about my diet and my training lately.  Yesterday's shoulder workout was SOOOOO good.  I'm sore today and that's a good thing

I was supposed to do legs this morning, but it's going to have to wait until tonight.  I overslept this morning and I am mad at myself because I really wanted to get up and go workout!!!!!!!  

Oh well, a workout is a workout -- no matter when it happens, right?

Hope everyone is doing well.  I get to go shopping today for a new Easter outfit!    YEAH!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2007)

Good morning Arch, good morning everyone!  

*Happy Good Friday!*

It's a good day and I hope we get to leave early today, but I doubt it.

I do get a massage at 11:00 today!  I can't wait too.  I don't think I've had a massage in about a year.

Workout this morning was great -- 30 minutes cardio and then ham curls that I didn't get to finish last night.  Tomorrow's workout will be bi's and tri's and more cardio.

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope you all had a great weekend and a wonderful Easter.
We had concert pianists at church on Sunday...it was a really nice treat!

It was COLD though! We actually got snow on Saturday. I could not believe it!

Hope everyone's Monday is good so far.  Gotta go get breakfast.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  How did that massage work out for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Sister Fitty, I had a Great Easter (as did LilBit) Glad you had what sounded like a Good one too my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2007)

Py  

 Sir Arch

The massage was wonderful, thanks Py.  I think I might need to go back for another one now though.  My back has been so sore since the massage.  I think I got loosened up and now have slept wrong.

Hope everyone is doing well today!

Diet is being tweaked a bit and workouts are going great.  I'm bumping up the cardio a bit too.  Hopefully will have some results here pretty, pretty soon!  Summer's comin' and I need to get sexy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like a woman on a mission!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great shoulder workout this morning with 25 minutes cardio.

I have to tell ya, I've always loved working out but working out in the mornings is so much better -- at least for me.

Hope everyone else is doing well!   All is well here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2007)

Money come easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently

I love Money!

Can you tell I watched The Secret last night??  Let me tell you guys...that is the best book/cd/dvd!  Sir Arch, you have to purchase one or the other.  Personally, I loved the dvd.  But you may be more of a listener or a reader.  I'm more visual!

I'm employing so much of the information.

Working out today at lunch, slept in this morning.  My workout is going to be awesome, it's back day!

Hope all of you create a wonderful day!  I know I will.


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Great shoulder workout this morning with 25 minutes cardio.
> 
> I have to tell ya, I've always loved working out but working out in the mornings is so much better -- at least for me.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!   All is well here!



I agree - I am definitely a morning person also - It's probably due to the fact that there are not alot of people at my gym at 5 a.m.   Then its over and done and you have your whole day left.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey Katt, thanks for stopping by.  There aren't a lot of people in my gym at 5am either.  That's why I love going in that early.  I get it done and over with and feel good the rest of the day...it just gets your day started in the right direction!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

The Secret was a peachy movie indeed.
I'm applying it too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2007)

How long have you been doing it?  Have you noticed changes?

I'm very excited about it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like I'm gonna have to get the movie now!!!
Droppin in to say hello my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm grateful today for my health and fitness!  
I'm grateful for my friends and family!
I'm grateful for the ability to see my $50,000 on it's way to me.

Left my bag in my office yesterday, so I didn't get to workout this morning.  But have no fear - I'm working out at lunch again today and guess what????  It's leg day!  I love leg day!

I was going to weigh in this morning, but decided to put it off until tomorrow.  My diet has been wonderful this week and I like it, so will probably continue as I have been eating.  It is working wonderfully!

Hope you all have a great day!  I know I will!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 13, 2007)

I've actually just started last week.
And within that week I got the relationship I had been waiting for haha
It was peculiar


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!  It was lovely here yesterday and my boys had a race, so we were at the track from about 8am to 4:30 yesterday.  I got a lovely sun burn too...maybe I'll take a pic and let you guys see my red face!  

Diet and workouts still going good except I didn't workout this morning, but that's cool.  I was so tired from yesterday (probably from getting up at 5:30 and all the sun), so I slept in.  I might go for a walk when I get home.  I have to leave early for a doctor's appointment anyway.  Maybe I'll just go to the gym and get some cardio in.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

What I would do for a sunburn!!  All we have here right now is rain, and I think I'm beginning to mold


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yooooooooooooooo woman. what ya doing?  ~

Come play on Saturday.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya!!!

Sorry I haven't been by here lately but I have been very busy and I have had a dickens of a time (a dickens?  How old am I, 80?) getting to my own journal, let alone others....

Hope you had a great weekend...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Sister Fitty, droppin in my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm so grateful for all of my friends!!!  

Jodie, we're going to try to come out on Saturday...depends on what time we get back from the guitar show!  I want to see you though!

Tony, dickens?????  Who says "dickens"?      You're silly!  Hope you're doing well!

Thanks for stopping in Sir Arch.   I'm so glad that you stop by my journal and just say hi.  Just knowing you're here makes all the difference in the world.

Money comes easily and frequently!
Money comes easily and frequently!
Money comes easily and frequently!

I love money!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

hey hottie!
How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm good.  I got your message earlier from yesterday.  Sorry I missed your call!

I'm so glad you got to the gym -- so what if it was crappy - at least you went!  Just going is half the battle darlin'!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

no worries....hey...where's this cute sunburned pic of you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Day!
Workout this morning was wonderful, it felt so great!

I have to eat my egg whites and something else right now and then I can't eat for 4 hours because I have a fitness assessment today at 2:30 for our health/wellness program here at work.

I have to tell 'ya.  I am so EXCITED about all of the greatness happening in our lives right now.  My health and fitness is looking better and is getting better.  My husband's health and fitness is looking better and is getting better.  My husband's business is improving and the sales are coming in and they are making some money now!  I am also very excited about their new business plans and the actions that they've taken.  I am so proud of my husband and his brother -- they are really doing well!

The Secret really does work and is truly amazing!

Money IS coming easily and frequently
Money IS coming easily and frequently
Money IS coming easily and frequently

Money is HERE!

I know you're all having a wonderful day because I am.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Great Day!
> Workout this morning was wonderful, it felt so great!
> 
> I have to eat my egg whites and something else right now and then I can't eat for 4 hours because I have a fitness assessment today at 2:30 for our health/wellness program here at work.
> ...


 

Hi Girlie...I am very happy to hear that you are happy.  Keep it up.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks be to God!  That's all I have to say!

Money DOES come easily and frequently.

The company got a nice little check yesterday.  Sales are definitely increasing.

I am so grateful for all that we are receiving.  I know we will receive more.

Feeling really great today!  My workout wasn't extreme this morning, as a matter of fact it was probably just right.  I met with a trainer this morning and had my fitness assessment re-done from a little over a year ago and everything has improved and my bodyfat has gone down.  Now working on getting down even lower.  I love my new slim body!   

Ahhhhh the law of attraction!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Thanks be to God! That's all I have to say!
> 
> Money DOES come easily and frequently.
> 
> ...


 
All great news kiddo.....all good...

That's great to hear


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Feeling really great today!  My workout wasn't extreme this morning, as a matter of fact it was probably just right.  I met with a trainer this morning and had my fitness assessment re-done from a little over a year ago and everything has improved and my bodyfat has gone down.  Now working on getting down even lower.  I love my new slim body!



Maybe you should post some pics and share the love.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmm....what a novel idea!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Maybe you should post some pics and share the love.....


I second the motion.
All in favor say 'Aye'.

'AYE!'

the motion is carried and passed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2007)

I heard no one else except for you say "aye"

I might try to take some this weekend at the guitar show!  That will probably be the earliest time I can get some done!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

'cause we were all in unison. Think of a really HUGE boy band...the harmony was perfect...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

AYE!!

(sorry I was late....)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Py- is our soloist in the band...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2007)

And a damn fine  one too!!!

Boy band....did you say boy band????  I'm actually gonna need to see pics of that before I post pics


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry...ladies first.
oh...just imagine NSYNC...but a little older...and better looking...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Droppin in Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mornin' all!!!!  

Ahhh, thanks be for eggs and tomatoes for breakfast!!

Now I'm good until my snack later.

Hope everyone is doing well!  I am fantastic, but need to get some water, so I'm off to do that.

Have a wonderful Friday!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 20, 2007)

Shoot I am late, but "AYE"     Sorry, I had to....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll get some pics tomorrow at the guitar show.....promise


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> sorry...ladies first.
> oh...just imagine NSYNC...but a little older...and better looking...



We're called "OWTASYNC"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you all had a great weekend!  We had a great weekend.  Did not end up buying anything at the Guitar Show - almost...but we just couldn't make ourselves buy what we didn't really want.  So there!  

I must've been really tired last night because I went to bed and didn't even turn on my alarm to get up this morning - so, the workout will have to be done at lunchtime.  And then I think I will go after work and get in my cardio.  

I am doing well on my new full-body workouts.  I like them actually!

I know you're all doing well this morning.  Have a great day, unless you have other plans


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am glad you had a great weekend...

I love the full body workouts. Once you finished, you are destroyed and as much as it seems that it isn't, it really is a good feeling.

I am traveling to Colombia again tomorrow and will be doing full body's as I used to when I had a gym available to me. There is a nice gym in the hotel that I am staying at. 

I guess Boxing will take a one week hiatus, which will be good because I need to rest my wrist. The hiatus may be longer though, depending of how my stress test goes when I come back. I may rest it longer if I do well because I really want to do some HIIT, which I have been studying about for the past year and incorporate it to boxing.  The stress test will dictate what I can or can't do.

Have a wonderful Day!!!

Chao...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a good time in Columbia Tony.   Don't worry about boxing taking a hiatus...it is what it is!

Are you doing a treadmill stress test?  Why are you doing one?


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Have a good time in Columbia Tony. Don't worry about boxing taking a hiatus...it is what it is!
> 
> Are you doing a treadmill stress test? Why are you doing one?


 
Yes I am, at least I think that's how it's done, as I have never done one before.

I have always graded well in all my heart monitoring, but my family has a "pre-existing condition". Something called mitro valve...something, which is the famous hole in the heart. I am also 38 years old and have been a fatty for a long while, so before I start trying to jog or do any HIIT, I want to be sure that at least I am not forcing an issue that I shouldn't be forcing. Death being that issue...I have a family that I have to think about and want to be sure that I don't screw it up for them...


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2007)

Afternoon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!  

Swoon, swoon, swoooooon!!!  NT is here!

I've so missed you couSON.  Where ya been?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

*CLOSING THIS JOURNAL

PLEASE SEE NEW JOURNAL ENTITLED "ANOTHER 21 DAYS"

THANKS*


----------

